# Taskbar Keeps Freezing



## 830Vitrea304 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello, and thanks in advance for your help. Sorry if I'm not exactly a computer expert.

I have been using Windows Vista for a while now with no problems, but starting yesterday, the taskbar has kept freezing on me at random times. When this happens, I am unable to click on any taskbar icons (including the Start button), and I cannot change my volume. Right clicking on the taskbar results in a message saying "windows explorer is not responding". I can restart the taskbar from this message and the bar will work fine right then, but will eventually freeze again later. Luckily my desktop items still work, including Firefox 3"

I have reduced the number of programs that load at startup, but it has not helped.


----------



## 830Vitrea304 (Jun 28, 2008)

Update: the problem appears to be temporarily fixed when I switch my color scheme from Aero to Vista Basic.


----------



## CoLa (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. There does not seem to be any one particular site or file that triggers it. I can still surf the net on Firefox, and I can switch between programs using alt-tab, but as you said, I cannot access anything using the start button, or anything on the taskbar. Sometimes bringing up the task manager helps, but mostly not. I've done virus scans and adware scans repeatedly, and found nothing out of the ordinary. I've searched all over the internet and support sites and this is the first post I've found that sounds the same as mine. Its not really a huge problem, just a little annoying, but if anyone has any ideas how to fix it I'd love to hear it!


----------



## CoLa (Jul 1, 2008)

Also I tried switching the color scheme like you said, and its still doing it


----------



## bomberito (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, let me start off by writing everything down that I can find on the box...
I have a Toshiba Satellite A205-S5000 Laptop
Intel Celeron Processor 540
2048MB PC5300 DDR2 SDRAM (Whatever that means)
Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium
120 GB Hard Drive
802.11b/g wireless...

Well, I got this computer a few days ago as a birthday present and I thought it was cool upgrading from XP to Vista but so far Vista has given me way more problems in the last few days than XP gave me in the year or two that I had it for...
Most of the problems have been solved but there are still a few that bother me.
For example, the USB icons on My Computer have disappeared and they are unaccounted for so I can't use them which isn't a big bother because I don't really use them, only when I plug in my iPod...
And another problem is this whole Taskbar Freezing problem...
It happens every 2-3 minutes...It's getting annoying, I have come to realize that it happens mostly when I try to mess with the volume on my computer...When I first got this laptop it never happened to me, the only problem when I first got it was that the internet was extremely slow but after a few minutes that problem just sort of solved itself...
But yeah, so the taskbar freezes and I get the little pop-up saying, "Windows Explorer is not responding" then it gives 3 options...I can't restart the taskbar because not only does it take too long, but as soon as it fixes the problem, the taskbar freezes again...
And like I said, it mostly happens when I try to mess with the volume, which I do alot because the main thing I use this computer is for is to watch videos, movies, and to listen to music...And lately it's been pissing me off...
The icons on my desktop work just fine but the taskbar doesn't...
So, if anyone has a solution, or any suggestions...
Please, I desperately need some assistance...
Thank you...


----------



## bomberito (Jul 31, 2008)

I tried doing what that other guy said about switching from Aero to Basic, and after I did, as soon as I tried to mess with the volume, the taskbar froze again...
So, I went back to Aero because I like that much better and when I did, the problem seized to exist, except for the mute button, which I had failed to mention earlier that that too messes up but now it doesn't work at all...
And the volume is working just fine...


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Mine does this a lot. It's pretty annoying. Other than this, I have had no problems with vista whatsoever on my system. A restart seems to be the only band-aid (not a cure) for this recurring problem.


----------



## ncaptiva (Oct 1, 2008)

I am having the exact same problem. I also have a Toshiba Satellite, but it's a P205D-S7454. I'm going to keep an eye on it and see if my taskbar freezes when I mess with the volume. I'm pretty sure that is the case, but I didn't realize it until others on this site mentioned it. 

I purchased this computer in December of 2007. The taskbar/windows explorer freezing problem started right around November of 2008, and eventually got SO bad that the error message "windows explorer is not resopnding" was coming up constantly, to the point where I couldn't use the computer at all. As soon as I would click "Restart the program" the next error message would come up. 

I sent the computer in and they replaced my hard drive. I just got it back a week ago, and it's already starting to give me that god forsaken error message again. It's extremely frustrating. Vista is a worthless, bloated piece of crap. 

I plan on installing XP on my PC soon, but am considering sending the pc back in & taking advantage of the warranty. If it's defective, I'll get a brand new one. It seems defective to me, since I keep having this problem. 

If anyone has ANY solutions to this, I would greatly appreciate hearing about them.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you all updated to service pack 1?


----------



## ncaptiva (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## W00DR0W (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine started freezing only after updating to SP 1.

I'll probably end up rebooting the system. I just need to buy an external HDD first.


----------



## bkapbkap (Sep 6, 2009)

hey,
I have the same problem, can't remember since when...i realized it does have something to do with the volume, cause when i realized it freezes when ever i change the volume using the volume wheel in front of the computer, and after "restarting explorer" the volume icon disappears in the notification area, and also after restarting explorer i went to sound -> speaker properties -> level, after clicking on level the window freezes as well...fix anyone?


----------



## Surge956 (Jun 8, 2010)

Interesting how no one has posted any solutions or any insights on what may be causing this problem . . only thing i can think of that does similar things are virus . . wonder what it could be and if there will be any solutions in the near future.


----------



## ncaptiva (Oct 1, 2008)

I ended up getting a new Toshiba via the warranty, as the PC that was giving me this problem was finally declared defective (after having to aggressively fight Office Depot's Warranty department for it). After 4 hard drive replacements (yes... FOUR), they finally granted me a replacement laptop of my choice. I did get another Toshiba because I like the brand. A main problem I was having after the taskbar issue was that the computer screen would literally just go black right in the middle of using it. It got to the point where it'd do it at least once a day. It was extremely infuriating. I found out later (by reading reviews on cnet) that this was a problem with my particular Toshiba model... something to do with a glitch in the BIOS & CPU, basically making the computer think it was overheating & causing it to shut down because of it. 

In any case, after a while, I don't know why... both problems just stopped happening. It was really bizarre. I'm assuming an update included a fix for the problems...


----------

